# ISO Good Homemade Corndog recipe and help with mine



## lindatooo (Aug 15, 2004)

Son introduced us to home made corn dogs (which we've gone 130 miles round trip for in the past) and I successfully duplicated his recipe once.

Tonight, however, the batter didn't hold up at all well.  Though it was tasty it sorta exploded - I named it "fractured" and the corn dogs looked awful.

However when DH put some flour into the batter to make Hushpuppies they were delightful.  Lighter than the others....and nicely crisp.  

Is is possible that I put too much baking powder into the batter?  I didn't level off the tablespoon and it was a bit mounded so I could have added as much as 1/4 tsp additional baking powder.  The batter did taste just a bit saltier as well though I was careful with the salt measurement.  It seems to me that though this is a "savory" recipe it's also a sort of baking precise thing....and that is not my best cooking....what else could I have done wrong?  If that's the problem baking powder should be labeled as a dangerous substance!


If I can't figure this one out there will be no more home made corndogs at our house!    

I know you can help me!

Hugs...2


----------



## Alix (Aug 15, 2004)

Sounds like you might be right on the money about too much baking powder. I am not sure though. Hopefully someone more experienced will come along and tell you for sure.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 15, 2004)

I can't help with your problem, but I can tell you that I read that making home-made corn dogs is very tricky.  The article I read said that exploding corn dogs is pretty common.  I think it said why, but it was so long ago that I can't remember where I read it.  Hopefully someone will be able to help.

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 15, 2004)

Exploding corn-dogs?    Yikes!


----------



## kyles (Aug 15, 2004)

Scary! I didn't even know what a corn dog is, but I do know now, what did we ever do before google???  We call it a dagwood dog in Australia, and dip the end in tomato ketchup. Sorry I can't help with any tips, only to say that the ratio of leavening ingredients sounds too high for a batter. Could you use soda water in the batter? That's what we do for light batters on fish etc. Good luck with your doggies!


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 15, 2004)

Well of course the hot dogs didn't explode but the batter didn't stay on the dog even though we'd coated them in flour prior to dipping and the batter didn't cook evenly.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 15, 2004)

Try this. I saw this episode. Seems the cornstarch is the secret.


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 16, 2004)

What episode?????'''


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 17, 2004)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> What episode?????'''



    Here it is.    
Corn Dogs Recipe courtesy Alton Brown, 2003 
Show:  Good Eats Episode:  The Man Food Show  

 Recipe Summary
Difficulty: Medium 
Prep Time: 20 minutes 
Inactive Prep Time: 15 minutes 
Cook Time: 5 minutes 
Yield: 8 corn dogs 

1 gallon peanut oil 
1 cup yellow cornmeal 
1 cup all-purpose flour 
2 teaspoons kosher salt 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
2 tablespoons (approximately 1 large) jalapeno pepper, seeded and finely minced 
1 (8.5-ounce) can cream-style corn 
1/3 cup finely grated onion 
1 1/2 cups buttermilk 
4 tablespoons cornstarch, for dredging 
8 beef hot dogs


Special equipment: 8 sets chopsticks, not separated 
Pour oil into a deep fryer or large heavy pot and heat to 375 degrees F. In a medium mixing bowl, combine the cornmeal, flour, salt, baking powder, baking soda, and cayenne pepper. In a separate bowl, combine the jalapeno, corn, onion, and buttermilk. Add the dry ingredients to the wet ingredients all at once, and stir only enough times to bring the batter together; there should be lumps. Set batter aside and allow to rest for 10 minutes. 

Scatter the cornstarch into a dry pie pan. Roll each hot dog in the cornstarch and tap well to remove any excess. 

Transfer enough batter to almost fill a large drinking glass. Refill the glass as needed. Place each hot dog on chopsticks, and quickly dip in and out of the batter. Immediately and carefully place each hot dog into the oil, and cook until coating is golden brown, about 4 to 5 minutes. With tongs, remove to cooling rack, and allow to drain for 3 to 5 minutes.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 17, 2004)

Long live Dogs of Corn to bring smiles upon all people whom visit entertainment parks. It is like ice cream on a hot summer day.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 17, 2004)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Long live Dogs of Corn to bring smiles upon all people whom visit entertainment parks. It is like ice cream on a hot summer day.


*Is that what Children of the Corn eat?*


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 17, 2004)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Long live Dogs of Corn to bring smiles upon all people whom visit entertainment parks. It is like ice cream on a hot summer day.



The Michigan State Fair is on now..just 35 minutes from me. Yheu got Corn Dogs. I will get there this week.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 17, 2004)

Ummmmmmmm......


----------

